Ask HN: What doesn't exist that should? - jessehorne
======
m463
a robot-only captcha.

or a party in a box.

or huge nixie tubes based on el-wire.

or a shoe installer. Stick your feet out one by one, and it will put on a shoe
each time. (perfect for next to the front door)

~~~
jessehorne
Honestly all of these are incredibly interesting. Have you thought much about
the implementation for each? The shoe installer is something I see being
fairly tricky. Which one of these would you want to see first?

------
autisticmind
Ethics in political decisions. A Pill for the ultra greedy rich people. When
they take it, then their greedyness, will get cured. Same for empathie to
other humans, animals, nature itself. The rest of world problems, should be
fixed then with these 3 solutions :)

~~~
jessehorne
What are your thoughts on communism as defined in, say, The Conquest of Bread,
by Petr Kropotkin?

[https://theanarchistlibrary.org/library/petr-kropotkin-
the-c...](https://theanarchistlibrary.org/library/petr-kropotkin-the-conquest-
of-bread)

